# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  ON OUR WAY

## amyb

Car is here and off we go to JFK

Later! A&P

----------


## andynap

Safe trip

----------


## GramChop

Wishing you a pleasant journey, my dear pals. I can already feel your bliss!

----------


## Goooner

Have a safe trip.  Looking forward to the dining reports.

----------


## JEK

Looks like SJU is all on-time arrivals!

----------


## KevinS

Safe travels!

----------


## JEK

> Looks like SJU is all on-time arrivals!



As is SXM!

----------


## katva

Wishing you a smooth, event-free trip!

----------

